# Nature's Recipe



## murphyzoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone heard of any puppies getting sick from Nature's Recipe? My 13 week old yellow lab is having major problems with diarrhea, and I'm afraid that it is the food. I am taking her off of that food and getting a better one. I was just wondering, thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

murphyzoo said:


> Has anyone heard of any puppies getting sick from Nature's Recipe? My 13 week old yellow lab is having major problems with diarrhea, and I'm afraid that it is the food. I am taking her off of that food and getting a better one. I was just wondering, thanks!


A young puppy "having major problems with diarrhea" can be very serious. Contact your vet.


----------



## Luvmypups (Jul 3, 2008)

Was that the food you got from the breeder or did you switch, changing food over night can cause an upset tummy so take it slow.

Elaine


----------



## murphyzoo (Aug 6, 2008)

We switched her over gradually from Puppy Chow to Nature's Recipe. Now, she won't even eat the Nature's Recipe, so I had to go out and get Blue Large Breed Puppy. We started her gradual switch this morning, and she actually started eating the Nature's Recipe because it had the Blue brand in it. 

We called the vet yesterday, and I asked if it was Parvo. He asked all these different questions about the symptoms, and she isn't vomiting and her gums aren't turning blue. She only has the diarrhea, it's like she is constipated or something because she strains when she tries to deficate.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Could be worms or Giardia!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Definitely talk her to the vet unless you can find a vet that will give you elaborate advice over the phone.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Now when you say that the puppy ate the Nature's Recipe because it has the Blue brand in it, do you mean the puppy ate the Blue too and enjoyed the food because of it, or that the puppy picked the Nature's Recipe out and preferred it to the Blue? 

Just curious, anyway you should probably take the pup in and have her tested for worms or giardia, as was previously suggested.


----------



## murphyzoo (Aug 6, 2008)

She preferred the Blue, but ate some of the Nature's Recipe as well.

We are taking her into the vet's office on Monday. I'm hoping it's nothing serious because I would be heartbroken if we had to put her down.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

murphyzoo said:


> We are taking her into the vet's office on Monday. I'm hoping it's nothing serious because I would be heartbroken if we had to put her down.


If it's not Parvo, its not a putting down type serious but still should be looked at. Be sure she gets plenty of water.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, lots of water! And also do you give her any treats? Maybe there's something there that's irritating her system?

But at RFD said, if it's not parvo, she should definitely [probably, hopefully] be fixable!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When we got out puppy just a few months ago, he got major diarhhea right after we got him. I thought it was because we switched him off of the trash Science Diet the rescue group had him on but at the vets they found out he had coccidia. Apparently all puppies have it but when they get stressed out from going to a new home, sometimes they can get sick from it and need medication. He got the medicine and a week on chicken and rice diet food and now he is a huge bouncing baby boy (who eats Innova puppy food, and is moving to Orijen soon). Make sure she gets to the vets soon and it might just be something simple but you might want to get her in tomorrow and not wait the whole weekend. They told me he could have gotten really sick from all the diarrhea at such a young age.


----------

